# Sickness?



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

Can feeding your dog raw foods cause him to get sick ever?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm sure one of our raw feeders can elaborate further on this subject, but in the meantime here is an excellent article I found a year or so ago discussing salmonella in raw-fed dogs.

http://www.mountaindogfood.com/HealthCare/Salmonella.htm


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

GreenDog said:


> Can feeding your dog raw foods cause him to get sick ever?


No. They can eat salmonella or e-coli contaminated food and not get sick.


----------



## LuvsDogs (Jul 16, 2008)

I have been reading this link all morning. I think you'll find it helpful. ttp://www.rawfed.com/myths/index.html


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Dogs may go through a "detox" phase once they get on raw where they may start vomiting, having diarrhea, and shedding out their old coats. While this may appear to be a horrible transition, it is normal, a lot of dogs go through it, and it's just their body doing an "out with the old, in with the new" sort of thing. But it's not a sign of sickness, it's a sign it's working.


----------



## carnivorediet (Jul 1, 2008)

*detox*

All but one of mine (i have 5) seemed to detox to a degree. Two had gunky eyes early on for a couple days. My old one developed an infection in an area in her back were two vertebrae are degenerated. Dont know that this was caused by detox, but it was very scary. The young Rott had small boils all around his neck for a couple weeks plus irritated eyes. Now everyone is great. Everyone had nice shiny coats before (all were on EVO and one on Innova Senior) and after a few weeks the coats became noticeably softer. Detox can be scary, but I would rather the toxins come out than sit in the body to manifest into disease someday.


----------



## carnivorediet (Jul 1, 2008)

*sickness and your family*

Thought I would share this. Dogs will not get sick from raw, but my biggest concern going to raw was my family. My kids are teenagers so I am not as worried as I would be if they were young, but I still worry. What I do is buy all my meat whole (no ground burger) and soak the meat/organs in a sink of water and Grapefruit Seed Extract to kill off bacteria. Same with the chicken thighs/organs and veggies too. Once I get my veggies home from the store I soak them and put them in the crisper. They are staying fresher longer than they ever have before. GSE is very interesting... almost too good to be true type of thing.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I just try to keep the raw outside the house as much as possible. It stays in the freezer til it's ready to be used, thaws in the fridge, gets pulled out outside in my back yard, handed to the dogs who happily devour it in the back yard, the rest of the meat is re-sealed, and put back in the fridge. So for the most part, there's no contamination of raw food in the house. I'm not sure why I'm so concerned since my boyfriend and roommate both cook meat, so there's obviously raw meat touching the counters and whatnot... but being a vegetarian and a clean freak, I still try to keep it clean.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

carnivorediet said:


> Thought I would share this. Dogs will not get sick from raw, but my biggest concern going to raw was my family. My kids are teenagers so I am not as worried as I would be if they were young, but I still worry.


We were taught to worry about bacteria when we were young and inpressionable. There is very little to be concerned about. Bacteria is everywhere. You can't get away from it. Surveys have been done recently and found that the dirtiest place in your house(bacteriawise) is your kitchen sink. The dirtiest item in your house is your dish rag. ALL tooth brushes are contaminated with fecal dust. All the door handles, kitchen cabinet handles, towels, floor, etc are covered in bacteria. The handle to your fridge is filthy. In spite of this we all are healthy for the most part. The point I'm trying to make is to not to get overly concerned about bacteria on raw meat.

I stand at the kitchen handing out animal parts to my dogs at meal times. Each dog will take his part to wherever in the house he wants to eat. Abby usually goes to the living room floor and Thor goes to the denn floor. Both floors are carpeted. Both dogs will lick their area clean when they finish eating. Then each dog goes to the other's place and cleans it. Those two places are the cleanest places in my house just after the dog's meals. I do nothing with the carpets except on the rare instance that a little blood is left in which case I will dab it up with paper towels.

My grandchildren often come over and when they do they will play on the floors. I don't worry about it. Neither me, my wife, my grandchildren, my children or any other visitor to my house has ever gotten sick from bacteria from my dogs food even after 6 years of feeding raw. My dogs lick my face after eating. I never clean their faces or feet.

I usually just wipe off the kitchen counter with a damp rag(water). Sometimes if I feed some particularly old meat that is pretty ripe, I will wipe the counter with a Lysol wipe. I rinse out the container that I thaw the meat in after each meal. I don't use soap and I don't rub it. I just rinse it out. I rinse out the gallon zip locks and use them again and again until they develop leaks.

Again, the point is don't worry about bacteria, it won't hurt you. Any bacteria that doesn't kill you is good for you. LOL



> What I do is buy all my meat whole (no ground burger) and soak the meat/organs in a sink of water and Grapefruit Seed Extract to kill off bacteria. Same with the chicken thighs/organs and veggies too.


What I do is thaw out frozen stuff when I buy it. I pack meal size portions in zip lock bags without washing it and put it in the freezer. 12 hours before feeding, I take it out of the freezer and place it in a plastic container on top of the freezer to thaw. At meal time I take it out of the zip lock and hand it to the dogs. No washing or rinsing with anything. I've been doing this for 6 years. NO ONE has ever gotten sick. My house doesn't smell. There is no more bacteria in my house than in anyone else's house but I'm sure there is plenty in all our houses. LOL



> Once I get my veggies home from the store I soak them and put them in the crisper. They are staying fresher longer than they ever have before. GSE is very interesting... almost too good to be true type of thing.


I haven't fed any of my dogs fruits, veggies, or grains in 6 years. Why would you feed those to a carnivore?

I must have missed something ... what is GSE?


----------



## carnivorediet (Jul 1, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> I haven't fed any of my dogs fruits, veggies, or grains in 6 years. Why would you feed those to a carnivore?
> 
> I must have missed something ... what is GSE?


I see veggies as a natural multi vitamin and I dont feed grain of any kind. Veggies wont harm them and if for some reason it is good... well then I am covered. GSE - grapefruit seed extract. soaking the meat as soon as i get it home and it seems to stay fresher longer too. I have heard of one packing plant that sprays down their meat and their e coli has been greatly reduced. A small child getting salmonella could be devistating... it only takes one time to get bad meat or veggies for that matter. You can not deny that occasionally it kills people. I am not a germ-a-fobe by any means but I am careful about the meat and my family.


----------



## yarlin_sucka (Jul 18, 2008)

Edited by, GreenDog ..... This post provided nothing for the community.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

yarlin_sucka said:


> My god. I feel horrible for your poor grandchildren. If they don't die from the stink of your home, then the E Coli and Salmonella will surely get them. I'm suprised your children have even survived long enough to reproduce.


Hehe, there is no stink in my home. My dogs lick up their mess. Yes, there is E coli and salmonella in my home just as there is in yours. You can't get rid of that stuff. It is everywhere.

My grandchildren are perfectly healthy. My son probably didn't miss 3 days of school his whole 12 years because of illness. I don't know about college as I wasn't there with him but I don't remember him mentioning being sick. I haven't been to the doctor because of illness in at least 10 years, maybe more. I don't really remember the last time I was sick in the doctor's office.

Don't worry so much about germs. Spend your energy worrying about something you can do something about.


----------

